# Uso di USE

## giocitta

Ho letto con attenzione numerosi post sull'installazione di Gentoo (del quale da una quindicina di giorni ho preso a interessarmi). Non ho avuto difficoltà nell'installazione del SO base e di X, ma ora mi si prospetta il problema KDE. Quello che non capisco è questo: ho un valido make.conf predisposto da profilo all'installazione di KDE; leggo da "emerge --info" tutto quanto riguarda la sommatoria dei miei USE; ma quando do "emerge -pv kde-meta" mi compare una sfilza di pacchetti che verrebbero installati, accanto a ognuno dei quali v'è un USE=etc. con alcuni flag riportati in rosso e altri in blu. Se ho ben capito, quelli in rosso devono essere presenti nello USE finale, quelli in blu devono essere disattivati. Ad esempio, "introspection" è richiesto da alcuni pacchetti, ma da altri no, e non è presente nel mio USE finale; idem per "threads". Dove devo aggiungerli: in make.conf o in package.use dopo il nome del pacchetto per il quale sono necessari. E lo stesso per i flag in blu. Che succede se, senza modificare il mio make.conf e package.use, do l'avvio all'installazione di KDE? Vi sono inoltre delle indicazioni del tipo CAMERAS= , CURL_SSL=, delle quali non so che fare. Spero che qualcuno degli esperti di Gentoo sia così gentile da aiutarmi a meglio capire. Nel frattempo, congratulazioni per il vostro sito che ho messo fra i miei preferiti. Un grazie anticipato.

----------

## xaviermiller

moved to the Italian section.

----------

## bi-andrea

digitia 

```
emerge <nome pachetto>
```

senza -pqv perchè ti fa vedere la sfilza di pacchetti e varie USE..........per caso hai messo tutte quelle informazioni USE dei pacchetti in package.use?

----------

## giocitta

Grazie, bi-andrea. Certo, per installare devo dare solo il comando "emerge kde-meta", ma mi chiedo che significato hanno allora tutte quelle indicazioni di USE rosse e blu? Vengono introdotte direttamente nel mio USE finale all'atto dell'installazione? O, se non ne tengo conto, quale personalizzazione viene ad avere la mia installazione? Sì, è vero, in un tentativo di installazione di altri pacchetti ho messo tutte le indicazioni in package.use (opportunamente "purgate" da parentisi e scritte inutili). Quindi, non devo farlo? Grazie della pazienza.

----------

## bi-andrea

col tempo ho imparato a non scriverli tutti quei USE, perchè ti fa vedere in  default cosa si porta dietro il pacchetto...risparmiando anche tempo, anche perchè ho visto che non risponde uguale l'installazione

 :Very Happy: 

dunque se digiti

```
emerge kde-meta
```

senza mettere niente nei vari package.* ti dice emerge in fondo il pacchetto che vuole inserirlo in package.keywords oppure un'USE per un pacchetto, io infatti me la cavo con una 10 di pacchetti vari per le informazioni varie

Ti può anche suggerire di scrivere

```
emerge --autounmask-write >nome pacchetto< 
```

poi digitare

```
dispatch-conf
```

questo comando chiede una selezione, digita sempre "u", lui ti autoscrive un package.* alla volta a seconda sia keywords, unmask o solo use

poi emergi normale senza altro, semplicemente

```
 emerge kde-meta 
```

e vedrai che parte bello spedito

 :Wink: 

----------

## giocitta

Grazie delle precise delucidazioni: adesso posso mettermi al lavoro in modo più consapevole. Ti manderò una faccina sorridente non appena finito (questa notte!) di installare KDE.

Un saluto.

Giorgio Cittadini

----------

